# 3rd attempt at ribs this time cooking at 275



## jds22 (Aug 6, 2012)

And they were incredible. I'm new to smoking so I've still got a ton to learn. This is my 3rd rib attempt. The first 2 were with baby backs, this time I went with spares. I was going to trim them up St. Louis style but when I unrolled them I found out most of the work had already been done. I had to remove the skirt and membrane and trim a little fat. Nice.

I have a Master Forge electric smoker that I set to 275, it's max. The temp where the ribs sat was about 265. They were rubbed with a store bought applewood rub which I cut 50/50 with turbinado sugar and I used cherry wood in chunks instead of chips.

The cooking was 2.5 - 1.5 - .5.  For the last .5 I added a little BBQ sauce on top.

As for doneness, the bones pulled clean. I've read that many don't like them this done and these would definitely not do well in a competition but my friends and family loved them which is all I needed to hear.

This is before foiling













IMG_0667.JPG



__ jds22
__ Aug 6, 2012






Sorry no pics of them when they were done except for these













IMG_0668.JPG



__ jds22
__ Aug 6, 2012






Thanks again for all of the tips and advice.


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 6, 2012)

That's the 'happy satisfied camper' pic!  Great job!


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 6, 2012)

Looks good and as long as the family and friends liked them, then no problem!


----------

